# Intel or Gigabyte?



## ubunturocks (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello friends,

I am planning to buy a USB 3.0 motherboard for 2nd generation i5 processor. 

But i am confused between Intel original (DH67BL) and Gigabyte (H61, H67). 
One of the reason is Intel MoBo is readily available in my area (Thane) and Gigabyte will be arranged by vendor (...means delay).

But other reason is the guy who is going to assemble my PC said he had been selling gigabyte for years and results are good. He doesn't know about Intel as he hasn't sold it and also there is no Intel service center in Mumbai.

What should i do? Go for Intel or wait for Gigabyte till it is arranged?
Also how much is the price difference between two MoBo's?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 3, 2011)

I will suggest you to go for Intel DH67CL@5k First of all its full-Atx board, has 2x USB 3.0 ports,3 x sata6gbps and many more.
Check this Intel® Desktop Board DH67CL


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

@OP: for h67 based motherboard, you shouldn't look beyond Intel DH67CL. You will get almost every option in that board.


----------



## ubunturocks (Dec 3, 2011)

I am going to use my existing cabinet and form factor of my old MoBo is micro ATX..so i will have to go for DH67BL....right?

And what about performance of Intel & Gigabyte?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 3, 2011)

^Which cabinet are you using? Are you sure it cannot accommodate ATX? Coz some cabinets can have both, m-ATX & ATX.


----------



## ubunturocks (Dec 3, 2011)

actual my last pc was HP one, so i cant tell u cabinet's name...


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 3, 2011)

Whatever but not ASUS.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Whatever but not ASUS.


why?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 3, 2011)

^^Its because of Rashi Peripheral


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Its because of Rashi Peripheral


So mention that too. 

Their boards are solid though.


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2011)

^^ rock solid - heart touching 

for a non ocable mobo based on chipset like H67/H61 op can go with MSI, Intel, Asus, Gigabyte, Asrock or Biostar - just make sure the mobo has all the necessary number of ports and slots for future needs.


----------

